

Breakthrough in LED construction increases efficiency by 57 percent - lettergram
http://www.gizmag.com/organic-led-efficiency-increase-nanotechnology/33971/

======
lutusp
The breakthrough is in design (and in basic science), not construction. The
linked article's author didn't understand what he was reporting.

